# GIVE ME YOUR OPINION ON MY HORSE!!



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

Good or Bad....

He is a Dual reg Stockhorse and Thoroughbred. He is 5yo and 16.2hh. This picture was takin at his first comp, as you can see nothing fased him :lol: 

Just want to know what you think!!  

Thanks


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Hmm well i cant tell much from that picture...

there to me isnt really a good and bad to a horse. Its what you think that counts..i dont really give a care in the world what other people say ( that is bad ) about my horse.. because as i said before its what you think that matters.


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

*This picture might help you decide...*

Here is a nother..... I don't care what people think. But i do cause it don't worry me what they think cause at the end of the day he is mine!!! People think he is ugly cause he has a - not a straight blaze.

But if go by personality, he is caring and gorgues!!


----------



## Manda&lt;3Wes (May 17, 2007)

I think he's adorable, and I love crooked blazes! From the first picture, he looks like he has huge ears, but my horse does too, and I love them. He's a cutie :]


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

*Halicou*

No he doesn't really have big ears as such. He is still a baby and growing in to them!!  Thanks fro your reply!!


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

hes a nice horse


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

hey,

you're horse is nice.

my filly has a Star Snip and Strip Conjoined and its not straight. makes her different from those plain horses :wink:


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

*Halicou'*

Thanks!!

He is speical, and different!!! It gives him character!! :lol: 
Thanks you are all really nice!! :wink:


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

You're welcome.

indeed he is!! i dont really like those plain horses im more of a different kinda person!!


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

*Halicou'*

Different is good!! But its his performance that counts-and i tell you what he could kick some horses arses in Showjumping-man can he jump!! Who needs gorgues horses when you have the perfromce + horses!! What use is looks?


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Exactly!!!
you have the right atticude about it also!!!

i say looks are the bonus!


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

*but he's not*

He is defintally not ugly!!! 
i SAY HE HAS THEM BOTH!!
Looks and Performnace!!
Halicou' is probally the best breed horse in Queensland or Australia. He has all the good Thoroughbred Bloodlines like-Star Kingdom, Coogee, Biscay, Summer Flash. And long related to Phar Lap!!!!! 
I say he has looks and Performance!!
No matter what any one sez he has em both!!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

great looking horse.... i read your comment on phar lap, that was a great horse and have done some research on him in the past..would be intrusting to fine the blood lines back to phar lap although he was gelded before his racing carer started by harry telford his owner/ trainer


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

*hali*

Yes but one of his relatives were half sister/brother to Phar Lap. I have his Pedigree and down the bottom it sez tap root Phar Lap. So i don't know!! I was only told thi info and i haven't done any research to back it up. The breed lines would be right though!
Thanks for your time and comment!


----------

